

I'm not a "+1" - dkural
http://denizkural.wordpress.com/2012/08/04/im-not-a-1/

======
djacobs
I understand the thought, but a Facebook "like" is no less mathy than a "+1".
That much is clear from the way Facebook has turned "like" into a quantifiable
thing. (Sure, "like" is a verb, but when you see "20 likes" under that status
you just posted, you immediately see that a "like" is simply the result of
COUNT in a database.)

~~~
dkural
I agree with you - but I think that thought comes to people a split second
after the thought of "I like this". I think because you & I and many here know
about databases / counters etc. we are more likely to abstract away
distinctions between what verb gets attached to the counter.

------
roopeshv
that's what the comments are for.

